# Vos lectures de vacances



## Jura39 (4 Août 2019)

Lire l’été est un pur délice. Quelle belle évasion que d’ouvrir un livre tout en profitant du soleil! .
Alors j’ouvre ce topic pour nous faire  partager vos lectures de  vos vacances


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2019)

Pour ma part ,
J’ai choisi ce livre 







*La toute première aventure de San-Antonio !
Inclus la nouvelle Bien chaud, bien parisien... jamais rééditée depuis l'édition de 1952 !*


----------



## pouppinou (4 Août 2019)

Personnellement je lis tout le temps, aussi en ce moment je finis ce livre sur Marc Aurèle (soit un journal intime pleins de pensées philosophiques au sens stoïcien mais à la pratique personnelle propre à Marc Aurèle), l'Empereur philosophe suivi du manuel du philosophe Epictète.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> Personnellement je lis tout le temps, aussi en ce moment je finis ce livre sur Marc Aurèle (soit un journal intime pleins de pensées philosophiques au sens stoïcien mais à la pratique personnelle propre à Marc Aurèle), l'Empereur philosophe suivi du manuel du philosophe Epictète.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 136171



C’est quoi le prochain ?


----------



## pouppinou (4 Août 2019)

Le prochain c'est les *Essais* de Montaigne. Je reste un peu dans " l'éthique " des personnages. Ce sujet m'interresse beaucoup. Evidemment il y a eu aussi le "pavé" de l'_Ethique_ de Spinoza.




Non seulement j'adore lire mais j'adore également l'objet. Les livres, ça c'est une invention indispensable à l'Homme. L'objet compte beaucoup pour moi, lire sur une tablette je trouve ça horrible. Sa sent rien une tablette, c'est rigide, impossible de mettre des annotations (en tout cas c'est pas pratique), ça prend une patine, c'est presque vivant un livre . Ça a une âme que n'a pas la tablette


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Août 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> Non seulement j'adore lire mais j'adore également l'objet. Les livres, ça c'est une invention indispensable à l'Homme. L'objet compte beaucoup pour moi, lire sur une tablette je trouve ça horrible. Sa sent rien une tablette, c'est rigide, impossible de mettre des annotations (en tout cas c'est pas pratique), ça prend une patine, c'est presque vivant un livre . Ça a une âme que n'a pas la tablette



De plus, retrouver sur une tablette l'odeur du papier imprimé, surtout à la première lecture...
Et le fait de couper les pages acc croissait l'envie de connaître la suite !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> De plus, retrouver sur une tablette l'odeur du papier imprimé, surtout à la première lecture...
> Et le fait de couper les pages acc croissait l'envie de connaître la suite !



Ah non pas la tablette !!

J’adore aussi cette odeur du papier imprimé


----------



## ScapO (4 Août 2019)

La trilogie Total Khéops/ Chourmo/Solea de Jean-Claude Izzo.


----------



## Romuald (5 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ah non pas la tablette !!


Ben moi, si, parce que j'en ai toujours trois ou quatre en cours.
En ce moment :
De la SF avec Hyperion, qu'on ne présente plus
Du polar avec Meurtres à Pékin de Peter May, une description de la Chine et de  chinois en plus de l'intrigue
Du polar encore avec La pluie de Néon de James Lee Burke, plongée dans la Louisiane et ses turpitudes par l'auteur de Dans la brume électrique avec les soldats confédérés
De la philosophie des sciences avec L'unité de la physique d'Etienne Klein. Costaud celui-la, je décroche plus souvent qu'à mon tour.
De la vulgarisation scientifique avec Mon grand mécano quantique de Julien Bobroff. Prouver/Démontrer la physique théorique à coup de bouts de ficelle, ou peu s'en faut.

Les romans romans ce n'est pas vraiment mon truc. Trois ans que j'ai laissé tomber Proust au tome 4 de la recherche, même si j'aimais bien la musique de  son style.


----------



## pouppinou (5 Août 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> ... Trois ans que j'ai laissé tomber Proust au tome 4 de la recherche, même si j'aimais bien la musique de  son style.



Malheureux !!!
Quand j'avais entamé "*A la recherche du temps perdu*", en un seul GROS volume (édition ci-dessous), je l'ai lu en quelques jours.
Par contre il faut s'habituer à son style de longues phrases ponctuées. Personnellement j'ai un peu se défaut quand j'écris. Mais je suis pas Proust pour autant 






Par contre personnellement je n'ai jamais pu lire plusieurs livre en même temps.


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Août 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Les romans romans ce n'est pas vraiment mon truc. Trois ans que j'ai laissé tomber Proust au tome 4 de la recherche, même si j'aimais bien la musique de  son style.



Ben va falloir que tu t'y recolles : Des nouvelles inédites de Proust publiées en octobre


----------



## pouppinou (5 Août 2019)

Déjà précommandé à la FNAC  (livraison vers le 9 Octobre).
Pour un peu plus de détails de cette ouvrage chez l'éditeur : https://www.editionsdefallois.com/livre/mysterieux-correspondant-autres-nouvelles-inedites/


----------



## Romuald (5 Août 2019)

En octobre ce ne sera plus les vacances !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Août 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> En octobre ce ne sera plus les vacances !



Ça dépend  
Pour qui


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2019)

@pouppinou
Tu dois avoir une belle collection de livres ?


----------



## pouppinou (7 Août 2019)

Comme j'ai beaucoup bougé, je n'ai gardé que de vieux ouvrages reliés où des auteurs fétiches quand j'étais jeune comme tous les Maurice Leblanc et des vieux fascicules chinés, des ouvrages dont je sais que je vais avoir plaisir à relire (comme les films d'ailleurs) ou encore des ouvrages qu'il faut lire plusieurs fois pour en comprendre tous les sens (comme certains films qui nécessitent d'être visionnés avec un focus différent) sinon j'en donne aussi pas mal car j'aime bien en donner à des amis quand je trouve qu'il faut absolument qu'ils lisent tel livre. Parfois j'ai même acheté des dizaines d'ouvrages pour en donner à toutes mes connaissances comme l'essai  « Indignez-vous ! » de Stéphane Hessel ou l'entretien « Engagez-vous ! » du même auteur et de Gilles Vanderpooten.
Parfois j'ai plusieurs éditions d'un même ouvrage que j'aime bien et du coup j'essaye de retrouver les premières éditions chez les bouquinistes. Alors quand je déménage j'ai toujours une malle sur roulettes (toujours la même et donc je dois écrémer à chaque fois où alors j'achète comme pour « A la recherche du temps perdu » une édition qui condense toute la collection en un seul ouvrage) pour mes "précieux" qui me suivent, mais c'est finalement qu'une petite partie de ce que j'ai lu. Et Il y en a beaucoup que je sais que je ne relirais pas et dont j'ai aspiré toute la moelle que je donne à un bouquiniste où à Emaüs quand je déménage. Faut dire qu'il n'y a pas plus lourd et dense que le papier compressé quand tu déménages . C'est le genre de truc que tu peux pas mettre dans un sac poubelle pour le transporter, faut la bonne malle sur roulettes pour les transporter sans te casser le dos  Là j'avoue que le numérique pour ça y a pas mieux... mais je préfère quand même ma malle


----------



## Jura39 (7 Août 2019)

Je ne conserve pas beaucoup , et nous les donnons à des hôpitaux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Mai 2020)

Côté lecture c'est de l'audio pour ma part, à cause de ma déficience physique à G, je l'écoute dans l'avion bientôt 3ans et comme on ne peux plus prendre l'avion je reste sur ma fin il me reste 7 chapitres de JFK de Stephen King


----------

